# hi lo door viewers???



## syarn (Mar 10, 2011)

3 story; IIB; NFPA13R; 68000sf apartment building (R2); NJ IBC 2006; ANSI A-117.1-2003;

does a specific section of the accessibility code require "hi" and "low" door viewers similar to the requirement for hi-lo drinking fountains?


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 10, 2011)

Ansi 1002.9

From the new ADAAG

809.5.5.2 Identification. A means for visually identifying a visitor without opening the residential

dwelling unit entry door shall be provided and shall allow for a minimum 180 degree range of

view.

Advisory 809.5.5.2 Identification. In doors, peepholes that include prisms clarify the

image and should offer a wide-angle view of the hallway or exterior for both standing

persons and wheelchair users. Such peepholes can be placed at a standard height and

permit a view from several feet from the door.


----------



## syarn (Mar 11, 2011)

coug dad

ur the man

thx u


----------



## mark handler (Mar 11, 2011)

ADA does not apply to most apartment buildings

ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003

1005.5.2 Iden ti fi ca tion. A means for visu ally iden ti fy ing a vis i tor with out open ing the unit entry door shall be pro vided. Peep holes, where used, shall pro vide a min i mum 180–degree range of view.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 11, 2011)

Fair Housing Accessibility Guidelines calls for view window (or wide angle peep hole) image on 1.11, shows two peep holes

http://www.huduser.org/portal/publications/fairfull.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## syarn (Mar 11, 2011)

fair housing I see the 2 peep holes on page 3.11.

vg

thx u


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 11, 2011)

seemes ok if you could identify someone by their zipper


----------



## mark handler (Mar 11, 2011)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> seemes ok if you could identify someone by their zipper


That's how some in chairs see the world............................


----------



## jar546 (Nov 8, 2013)

So if you install them in an accessible room, what is the maximum height?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 9, 2013)

43" I recall for the lower one


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2013)

http://www.lsamichigan.org/Tech/Standard%20ADA%20Locations%20And%20Information%20Of%20Door%20Hardware%20Diagram.pdf


----------

